# Simple logging tip and some pictures



## sprucegum (Feb 4, 2014)

Just a simple tip that probably most of you know but perhaps one or two don't. Most of us have had chokers fail to tighten up on a log and slip off when we start to pull this simple tip will all but eliminate the problem. I simply fib a link with a small twig to hold the hook tight until the winch pulls the cable tight. The first two pictures illustrate this. In this case I could have easily have repositioned the hook and chain to keep it tight but there are times when one cannot position the chain and hook to hold tight on their own. The next picture is of my little logging rig, the third one is of a healthy regrowth of balsam fir, white ash, and birch in a part of my woodlot that I logged very heavily around 1980, and the last one is of my log pile waiting to be sawed. Almost every log in the pile was salvaged from dead or down trees, all winter cut and not a spot of mud or dirt on any of it. This will be fun to saw
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2014)

I used to do that when I used slip hooks, but I just switched to C-type eye grabber hooks and eliminated the hassle. As long as you don't choke it as tight as possible, but tight enough to grab you won't lose the log and it will still be very easy to unhook. I don't see an advantage to using a choker hook but then I never log in winter or frozen conditions so maybe that's a different ball of wax.

Nice looking pile of logs. You'll be a busy beaver this spring. Looks like you already have been.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Dave, you get a little snow in the winter huh? How long does the snow last?

Ray


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 4, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Dave, you get a little snow in the winter huh? How long does the snow last?
> 
> Ray


You never know I have seen it stay well into April but it may be all gone in March. Pretty lame winter so far, been really cold but we have not had over a foot of snow on the ground all winter. Some in the forecast later this week maybe we will catch up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

